# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Outros... >  Caranguejo reefsafe?

## Helena Pais

Boa noite!
Gostaria de saber se este caranguejo é reef safe!








Atentamente,

HP

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Eu só confio nos ermitas.....

coloca na sump....porque quando crescer mais vai dar problemas de certeza!!!


cumps

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Helena

Na segunda foto è bem visível a forma de pá que que as patas grandes têm ...o que indicia ser herbívero e essas pás servirem para raspar as algas...pelo que será reef safe.
Contudo aguarda por outras opiniôes.
Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## Helena Pais

> coloca na sump....
> cumps


Boa tarde!
Infelizmente, não tenho a verdadeira Sump! O meu aquário é um SERA Biotop com uma nano mini micro sumpzinha. Está ocupada com o material filtrante (cerâmicas e resinas, bomba, termostato e escumador). 


Também infelizmente, estou longe do mar. Não o posso devolver ao seu habitat. Sei que este "mostrengo" aguenta temperaturas baixas, pois tem estado num recipiente com água à temperatura ambiente. Tenho lhe posto comida: mysis e flocos. Mas não lhe toca.

----------


## Helena Pais

> Helena
> 
> Na segunda foto è bem visível a forma de pá que que as patas grandes têm ...o que indicia ser herbívero e essas pás servirem para raspar as algas...pelo que será reef safe.
> Contudo aguarda por outras opiniôes.
> Fica bem
> 
> Jorge Neves


Obrigada, Jorge!
Espero que tenhas razão! Aguardarei então por novos comentários!

Att.

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Tive dois desses (pelo menos parecidos)... quando crescem são uma praga.

----------


## Helena Pais

Olá Bruno!

O que entendes por praga? A reprodução ou crescem muito rápido? Fizeram mal aos peixes?

Att.

PS: Se calhar, tinhas um casal... :yb624:

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

LOL, não, não morderam ninguém, mas derrubam tudo o que é coral e gostam de mordiscar onde não devem, nomeadamente em alguns corais, para além disso também chateiam os peixes pequenos, prinicipalmente os Gobbies durante a noite.

Eu tive que desmanchar metade do aquário para apanhar esses 2 e um Devil Crab que até uma Tridacna me comeu...

Crabs - No Thx.

----------


## Helena Pais

> Helena
> 
> Na segunda foto è bem visível a forma de pá que que as patas grandes têm ...o que indicia ser herbívero e essas pás servirem para raspar as algas...pelo que será reef safe.
> Contudo aguarda por outras opiniôes.
> Fica bem
> 
> Jorge Neves


Olá Jorge! De facto, víamo-lo à noite (às vezes, até de dia) sempre a raspar as rochas. Metia a gancha de fora e lá estava a "esfolar" a rocha.

----------


## Rui Loureiro

eu tinha um, coloquei na sump, pois cheguei a conclusão que ele comeu~me os erimitas e os nassarios todos. :yb620:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

> Boa tarde!
> Também infelizmente, estou longe do mar. Não o posso devolver ao seu habitat. Sei que este "mostrengo" aguenta temperaturas baixas, pois tem estado num recipiente com água à temperatura ambiente. Tenho lhe posto comida: mysis e flocos. Mas não lhe toca.


Olá Helena.

Apenas um alerta para ti e restante comunidade. 
Não devemos deitar qualquer ser vivo que se encontre nos nossos aquários, sejam algas, plantas, corais, outros invertebrados e peixes para o mar, pois apesar das nossas intenções serem as melhores pudemos estar a introduzir uma futura espécie invasora que dará cabo de grande parte da biodiversidade local. 
Até quando fazemos podas nas nossas algas devemos ter o cuidado de as colocar no lixo e nunca mandar nada pela sanita (isto para quem vive perto do mar) porque devido à sua grande resistência ninguém nos garante que elas não sobreviverão até chegar ao mar.

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Exactamente, vide a praga de Caulerpa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia que temos no mediterrâneo.  :Smile:

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Helena

Esse carangueijo não tem como atacar que peixe seja,pois as suas pinças não estão vocacionadas para isso.Não questiono o facto de poder deitar algum coral abaixo...mas isso até os Clarki e Premas adultos (e não só...algumas donzelas também)fazem,quando o layout já não lhes agrada...a solução a esta situação passa por dar solidez à colocação da rocha viva. 
Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## NunoAlexandre

> Helena
> 
> Esse carangueijo não tem como atacar que peixe seja,pois as suas pinças não estão vocacionadas para isso.Não questiono o facto de poder deitar algum coral abaixo...mas isso até os Clarki e Premas adultos (e não só...algumas donzelas também)fazem,quando o layout já não lhes agrada...a solução a esta situação passa por dar solidez à colocação da rocha viva. 
> Fica bem
> 
> Jorge Neves


foi o que me aconteceu com um frenautus agora esta num aquário sozinho, quanto ao caranguejo podes estar descansada , comprei há uns anos uns kg de rocha fiji que me trouxeram alguns  e ate hoje nunca tive problemas  :SbOk:

----------


## António Vitor

> Olá Helena.
> 
> Apenas um alerta para ti e restante comunidade. 
> Não devemos deitar qualquer ser vivo que se encontre nos nossos aquários, sejam algas, plantas, corais, outros invertebrados e peixes para o mar, pois apesar das nossas intenções serem as melhores pudemos estar a introduzir uma futura espécie invasora que dará cabo de grande parte da biodiversidade local. 
> Até quando fazemos podas nas nossas algas devemos ter o cuidado de as colocar no lixo e nunca mandar nada pela sanita (isto para quem vive perto do mar) porque devido à sua grande resistência ninguém nos garante que elas não sobreviverão até chegar ao mar.


poderá ser pior uns caranguejos não autoctones e portanto podendo não ter predadores no habitat português, do que 500 petroleiros a despejar petroleo nas nossas costas, e não estou a exagerar...

Os maiores desastres ecológicos no mundo tem sido provocados por esse tipo de atitudes GRAVES, e podem dar má fama ao nosso hobby, se tal viesse a acontecer, ainda bem que o aquário do monaco ficou com a fama da caulerpa, que há uns tempos estava a contaminar tudo no mediterrânio, destruido centenas e milhares de espécies, por não terem predadores no mediterânio, importar um comedor de caulerpa poderia ainda ser mais gravante, não sabemos o efeito desse predador num ecossistema estranho...

existem mesmo n casos em portugal, por exemplo gambusias para controlo do mosquito, lagostins , e certas tartarugas do mississipi carnivoras que destruriram ecossistemas fluviários ficando as startarugas ...sozinhas...

Centenas de espécies de ciclideos desapareceram no lado victoria em africa, ficaram as percas do nilo introduzidas e ...pouco mais...porque alguem se lembrou de meter estas percas....sem predadores nesse lago...

enfim...é dos piorees desastres ecológicos, completo aniquilação de ecossistemas, que jamais recuperarão...ao contrário de uns petroleiros na nossa, costa, demora anos mas recupera....

ha e tal tenho pena do bicho, sinceramente não devemos dar sentimentos antropormorficos aos animais, devemos respeitar o ambiente, mas não é ter esse tipo de atitudes, temos de ser mais racionais e menos emotivos.

----------


## Helena Pais

Queria agradecer a todos! 

Voltou já para o aquário e já anda à volta da algaria da rocha... Estava esfomeado...

Atenciosamente,

Helena

----------

